# HD For Life



## lusitan (Nov 9, 2012)

I own my equipment, pay ahead monthly, and do not have a contract. Is HD for life still available for a one time $99 dollar fee?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Sorry, the buy in option was discontinued back in January. You may still qualify if you do paperless billing and auto pay.


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

It's 2013 and still paying extra for HD, instead of the other way around (paying extra for legacy SD  )

*shakes head*


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

mike1977 said:


> It's 2013 and still paying extra for HD, instead of the other way around (paying extra for legacy SD  )
> 
> *shakes head*


I agree with you yet I think that less than 50% of the population have made the move to HD, meaning HD customers are still a smaller percentage


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

lusitan said:


> I own my equipment, pay ahead monthly, and do not have a contract. Is HD for life still available for a one time $99 dollar fee?


To give you a better idea of all the options available to you would you PM me with the phone number on the account?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

garys said:


> Sorry, the buy in option was discontinued back in January. You may still qualify if you do paperless billing and auto pay.


Are you kidding? Man if that's true then there's one time we can count that DISH refuses take a subcriber's money!.So much for the DISH is greedy statement.


----------

